# 336 to spikehorn



## seaweaver (Dec 22, 2007)

I found this lower 336 in a pawnshop for $200.
I chopped it down to the Marlin 336Y specs.
It will need to have the wood refinished and a proper crown to the barrel, but here is a poor man's Marlin Spikehorn.
336 30/30, 16.5 inch barrel, 12" pull w/ the Pac. decelerator pad.
The gun in the top is a 1956 336 for comparison.
My first chop job. I fairly happy w/ the result. I needed more time and a few specialized tools.
My son should like it Christmas morning.
cw


----------



## CL3 (Dec 22, 2007)

looks good!


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 22, 2007)

awsome ---- but what are the rules when this is done ----i have an old ragged 94 i was thinkin of makin me a trapper


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 22, 2007)

redneckcamo said:


> awsome ---- but what are the rules when this is done ----i have an old ragged 94 i was thinkin of makin me a trapper



I would not cut up a Winchester.  You may regret that.


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 22, 2007)

you aint seen this 94 either


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 22, 2007)

Winchesters are better suited to be long that way if you are ever caught trying to go up stream in rapids the length  gives you leverage to get a bite on the water!

Rules? It's no shorter than the production gun. I thought I heard that 16 was the min. but you should always cut to 16.5 for those that don't know how to read a tape measure.
cw


----------



## W4DSB (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks Great!


----------



## DS7418 (Dec 22, 2007)

Does the end of the barrel have to be "finished" by a gunsmith before it will shot right?
 What does "crowned" mean??
 sorry,, but had to ask..


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 23, 2007)

Crowning is the bevel at the point where the rifling and lands end at the barrel. This area is the last thing to touch the bullet as it leaves the end so it is important to make sure it is clean and even.
I have read of fellas doing it w/ a mouse ball and valve lapping compound or a brass round head screw chucked in a drill w/ compound.
A crowning tool does this but also cuts the rolled bevel you see on many guns. This recess protects the "real" crown from bumps/impacts ect. The "real" crown on this gun is exposed as it is basically a flush bull barrel.
I used a bronze bolt that I ground a bevel onto, with compound to polish and hone the crown with a drill. This area is very slight so it did not take much to get it clean and even.
I'll need to get a cutter to get the crown set in a recess. but this should be fine for the rest of the season.
cw


----------



## Mojo^ (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks for posting this seaweaver. I've been wanting to try this for a long time but can't seem to muster the courage to give it a go. That, along with not being able to decide which .30-30 to sacrifice. I keep buying what are supposed to be truck guns but by the time I get them refinished they look waaaay to good to relegate them to such a lowly duty. I guess I'll just have to keep on buying until I find the perfect candidate.


----------



## weagle (Dec 25, 2007)

I like that shorty!  

Weagle


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 26, 2007)

So did Keller!


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 26, 2007)

awsome pics of the lil dude ------ I went ahead an mad a trappper with the ragged ole 94 I have .....Cut her down too 16.25 an recrowned her with a bit ..... drilled an tapped her out put on the new sight from  MidwayUSA.... took her out fer 6 down the tube since that is what she holds now -an - she is sweet as ever at 50yds an low an behold possum on the halfshell showed up bout that time  so I fed the yotes ...one shot laid em wide open rolled over an look like a bowl of yote ready stew .... 3 bullseyes an 2 still in the kill zone an aaaahhhhh 1 fer the dillo..........


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 26, 2007)

Well show us a pic Red!
cw


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Dec 30, 2007)

nice job on the gun, and great pic's


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 30, 2007)

Looks good!

Seems it fits the lil' man really good too!


----------



## DS7418 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Did my 30/30 into a spikehorn*

Well,, I finally did my old Marlin 30/30 into a Spikehorn today,, job went good.. did it all with a Dremel Tool.


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh yea!
How did the crown work out?
You didn't cut the stock down did you?
I really like the short stock myself as I think it has to be great stalking hogs.
We tried to shoot the boy's gun sunday...in the 2 inches of rain... he got 8 of 9 on a pie plate at 50.
Every time I tried to dial it in on a new dry target the rain would start so we just had fun shooting the plate.

Shot my new marlin slug gun too, reminds me i'll need shoulder surgery soon 
cw


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have not cut the stock (yet).. waiting on my grandson a couple years. The Dremel worked great on the major cuts and slotting for screws etc.
 The barrel end= crown outside> Dremel smooth stone&20mins..
 crown inside>> Dremel with a smooth cone stone,, just a touch.. then hand-drill, w/ a 1/4" bit loaded backwards with very fine sandpaper.
 Finished barrel was then sprayed with :Krylon" Camo-Black.
 Gun shot a 1/2" group @ 55yrds in my back yard.
 Had to adjust scope,, the POI was off 2" to the right.. no problem.


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 1, 2008)

Thats great shooting.I had not shot Keller's prior to the chopping so I don't know where it was before. I thought from the pic you might have put a coating on the metal. I think I'm going to get some of that Thin Skin Camo Tape and try it.
cw


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes to the camo-tape.. the Krylon I used is not the best thing,, because it will come off when you clean the gun with bore-cleaner etc..
 I will end up useing the camo-tape on this one also.


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 1, 2008)

Seaweaver,  I used Alumahyde II with great results on a .30-30 recently.  You can get it from Brownells and it is easy to use and works great if you prep and take your time.


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 3, 2008)

just found this for you guys pm-ing me!
Not saying you have to stop cuz yall a teaching me too!
http://www272.pair.com/stevewag/muzzle/mz.html
cw


----------

